# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: Microsoft-Boss Bill Gates



## System (21. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,667914


----------



## Couldstone (21. November 2008)

hehehehe"HEADSHOT"  !!!11einself


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. November 2008)

"Hehehe lach nur. Dein Geld steck ich mir auch noch ein! *lach*"


----------



## PassitheRock (21. November 2008)

HEHE *pups* HEHE


----------



## Feuerfalke (21. November 2008)

*.*

"Buguser? Damit bin ich Milliardär geworden, du nOOb!"


----------



## Calyptratus (21. November 2008)

*.*

"Lula 3D macht doch immer wieder Spass... "


----------



## ChozenOne (21. November 2008)

*.*

Hahahah - hätt ich gewusst das die PS3 soviel spass macht, hät ich meinem Sohn keine Xbox gekauft...


----------



## DarkScorpi (21. November 2008)

*.*

Keine Ahnung warum ich grinse, aber diese Konsole ist echt schlecht


----------



## ChozenOne (21. November 2008)

*.*

Hahahah - hätt ich gewusst das die PS3 soviel spass macht, hätt ich meinem Sohn keine Xbox gekauft...


----------



## besttycho (21. November 2008)

*.*

Immer schön lächeln. Dann fällt nicht auf das ich die Konsole falsch angeschlossen habe


----------



## SirSchlemmelot (21. November 2008)

*.*

Was sind das denn für lustige rote Lichter an meiner neuen XBOX 360.


----------



## SirWinston (21. November 2008)

*.*

Immer wieder erfrischend ein paar Nerds auf XBox-live abzuledern - wo ich doch alle Cheats kenn.


----------



## LiLaLamoRbeaR (21. November 2008)

*.*

würde ich so grinsen, wenn mich die xbox360 nicht noch reicher gemacht hätte ???


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (21. November 2008)

*.*

"HeHe, mit dem controller kann man sogar nen Toaster bedienen!"


----------



## wertu (21. November 2008)

*.*

Could anyone give me another game? I think Master Chief committed suicide....again!


----------



## s1n88 (21. November 2008)

*.*

"Willi wills wissen: Auf dem Ponyhof - Nun auch für Xbox 360 verfügbar, sehen Sie wie lustig das Spiel ist"


----------



## mjp (21. November 2008)

*.*

"Gnihihi.... Das vibriert ja!"


----------



## Meaunelt (21. November 2008)

*.*

Normalerweise schaff ich's auch ohne Controller euch alle zu kontrollieren.


----------



## TohKlidan (21. November 2008)

*.*

Und hier sehen wir wie man Windows 7 komplett mit einem Gamepad steuert!


----------



## ComanderZero (21. November 2008)

*.*

Ups !   

Ob die den riechen ?


----------



## Erich-Zann (21. November 2008)

*.*

HeHeHe...HiHiHi... - ... HaHaHa... Oh, Mann ist das geil, und ich habe erstmal nur meinen Namen eingegeben - "Kill_Bill" ...


----------



## NetherWard (21. November 2008)

"Ist ja wie bei meiner Frau: Anstecken und loslegen!"


----------



## Drag (21. November 2008)

Ja! Endlich mal ins Hauptmenu gekommen ohne BlueScreen.


----------



## Cmdr_Raven (21. November 2008)

Muaahhhaaa...Die Welt in MEINEN Händen!!!


----------



## loaloa1234 (21. November 2008)

MUHAHA, endlich lvl 1 bei Tetris geschaft


----------



## loaloa1234 (21. November 2008)

MUHAHA hatte ja schon der vorposter also lieber:

Jeeeeeha, endlich lvl 1 bei Tetris auf "superleicht" gewonnen


----------



## Sega-Hunter (21. November 2008)

"Seit ich meinen eigenen Controller bei der Playstation 2 anstecken kann, macht es mir ja nochmehr Spaß"


----------



## CosmicBlue (21. November 2008)

"Ja, auch wenn Ihr im Spiel rult, im Leben own ich Euch alle!"


----------



## hawkytonk (21. November 2008)

"Ja, Skynet; sprich zu mir."

"Hehehe,.. Wenn ich meine Frau nur auch so 'steuern' könnte..."

"Hm.., Hix'box, I like Hix'box."

"Diese Polygon hätte ich Windows auch verpassen sollen."


----------



## tschinges (21. November 2008)

Bill Gates sitzt vor einem BlueScreem.

It's not a bug it's a feature!!!


----------



## DocFraggle (21. November 2008)

I like this "Pirates! - Operation Somalia"


----------



## Quarky0 (21. November 2008)

Yeeehhaaaa! Playstation zocken ist so geil!


----------



## daJungmann (21. November 2008)

Oh Gott.. ich muss auf's Klo.


----------



## mrseen (21. November 2008)

All your base are belong to ME!!!


----------



## SentryBot02 (21. November 2008)

"Warum ist hier der Bluescreen auf einmal grün?"


----------



## Clap (21. November 2008)

"Hehe.. und morgen gehört die Marke XBox mir!"


----------



## flo54321 (21. November 2008)

Hihi, wissen Sie Doktor,
ich habe einfach das Kind in mir bewahrt.
Daher würde ich niemals einem Anderen
Kind seine Ideen klaun, wie kommen sie nur auf sowas?


----------



## flo54321 (21. November 2008)

Unter Google "Patentsverletzung" steht MS an erster Stelle?
Ach Doktor, Sie machen mich ganz verlegen


----------



## NoVA7 (21. November 2008)

muhaaaa, so sieht also der bekannte "ring of death" aus !


----------



## sic286 (21. November 2008)

"Hihi ich hab' bei Mario Kart 64 die Prinzessin ausgewählt und keiner hats gemerkt!"


----------



## fiumpf (21. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfeltasch (21. November 2008)

"Die KI zu steuern macht spaß!"


----------



## Theclash1 (21. November 2008)

"Hihihihi - Wissen Sie, die neue Rumble-Funktion kitzelt ganz schön an den Händen. 
Kostet übrigens nur 100 Euro - Die Ultimate-Version natürlich mehr"


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

Nicht jetzt Melinda,ich bin schon Level 20


----------



## Occulator (21. November 2008)

Ach verdammt, PS3 ist doch besser ...


----------



## Fire00 (21. November 2008)

Gates: "Huch ist das Lustig"
Anderer: "Der Fernseher ist noch gar nicht ein..."


----------



## Ed3LweisS (21. November 2008)

"hihi... Ich spiele Schach! Jeder bekommt ein Gamepad und haut es dem anderen gegen den Kopf. Dabei sagt man: Schach! hihi..."


----------



## Slanzi (21. November 2008)

"Stirb Intel! Stirb Linux STIRB! You were hacked by Bill!"

"Und mit dieser Taste, rufe ich mein Bankkonto ab!"


----------



## Tommy82 (21. November 2008)

"Ich bin ein Mann
hey jey jey Ich bin ein Mann
uhua ohja
denk daran ich bin ein Mann"


----------



## muscarin (21. November 2008)

Ha Ha Ha, ich muss nie wieder arbeiten! Ich nicht!!!


----------



## MazZe1337 (21. November 2008)

"Headshot Intel - Pwned by Windows"

"Hrrr hrr, fear my 1337-Skillz"


----------



## blackkburn (21. November 2008)

"Der Porsche kostet nur 3 Millionen ist ja süß"


----------



## NineEleven (21. November 2008)

"Microsoft folgt dem Trend der Nutzer, um eine möglichst hohe Nutzungsrate in der Wirtschaft zu erzielen! Und wenn die Nutzer Bananensoftware haben wollen, dann sollen sie diese auch bekommen!"


----------



## Slanzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: .*

"Don't try to piss on me Mozilla or you will go down!"


----------



## Existic (21. November 2008)

"Hehe, da hab ich dem eine verpasst. *Bääm*, Headshot, weiste? Die hatten alle keine Chance gegen mich. Immer sobald sie aus ihrer Deckung kamen, wurden sie von mir weggeknallt. Die hatten nichtmal Gelegenheit zum schießen!
Hach, Moorhuhn ist einfach ein tolles Spiel"


----------



## DivinusVictor (21. November 2008)

Why so serious?


----------



## Meaunelt (21. November 2008)

Das auf was ich mein Gamepad stütze ist übrigens nicht mein Knie.


----------



## Raubhamster (21. November 2008)

"Wow, das macht ja sogar Spass!"


----------



## Existic (21. November 2008)

"Und hier sehen sie eine der Funktionen, welche wir bald per Update bringen werden. Wenn man nun diese Taste hier drückt...
...
...?
...
... ja... ähm... ist doch praktisch sowas... ne Taste zum aufrufen von Bluescreens..."


----------



## RevanSoA (21. November 2008)

Hey ich Kugel mich vor lachen. Hab gar nicht gewusst das sich die npc in Gothic 3 addon halb im Bodensteckend fortbewegen.^^


----------



## NixBlick (21. November 2008)

Finanzkrise hahahaha hab alles in Apple Aktien angelegt hahaha mein Geld ist sicher muhahaha

Oder
Es gibt kleineres Geld als 100 Dollar wie süß hahaha


----------



## scarface325 (21. November 2008)

reich !  reich ! reich ! reich ! reich ! reich ! reich ! reich ! reich !  jaja das bin ich haha


----------



## Doubel-O (21. November 2008)

Haha jetzt ist sie doch abgestürtz wie damals bei der präsentation von 98.


----------



## TrollGeier (21. November 2008)

muhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Deadhunter (21. November 2008)

Endlich funktioniert mein XBOX-Kontroller auch bei der Playstation!


----------



## jrb (21. November 2008)

Wenn die wüssten, dass in der xbox360 nur 640kb Arbeitsspeicher drin sind. Ich habs ja immer gesagt, hehe!


----------



## Anthile (21. November 2008)

"Ein Wahnsinn, dieses Linux! Sowas brauchen wir auch."


----------



## Pistolpaul (21. November 2008)

LetZ pwn some n00bs with the Uber 1337 hax!


----------



## Duath (21. November 2008)

Hach, wir haben mit Windows95 wirklich einen Meilenstein im Adventure-Genre erschaffen   Ich spiele es nun schon seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt, bin immer noch nicht durch und finde immer noch neue Überraschungen  (Und ja, wir haben jetzt auch noch Gamepad-Support reingepatcht!) *schwärm*


----------



## Burner08 (21. November 2008)

Und ihr habt immer gesagt, Crysis wäre PC-Exclusiv, ha!


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (21. November 2008)

Kratzt ganz schön mein Pulli.


----------



## Quarky0 (21. November 2008)

Verdammt! Mein Grinsen ist eingefrohren...


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (21. November 2008)

*white'n nerdy*  xD


----------



## Der-Baecker (21. November 2008)

Ich sollte eine Religion gründen, in der man Botox anbetet.


----------



## trh73 (21. November 2008)

Hehe, Xbox360... lustiges Ding. Dafür verkauf ich vielleicht sogar meine Nintendo Wii... ahm...nein, doch nicht.


----------



## MandaloreMick (21. November 2008)

Ich grinse immer so dumm.


----------



## MandaloreMick (21. November 2008)

Hihihi ich habe Apple vor die Türe gekackt.


----------



## MandaloreMick (21. November 2008)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## madace77 (21. November 2008)

Und alle glauben immer noch Windows 7 wäre was Neues...


----------



## HarryX (21. November 2008)

hihihi ZOCKEN hihihi


----------



## fobbolino (21. November 2008)

Wow, die neue Testversion von "Facial Expression Hero" ist ja echt der Hammer!!!

(Gruß an dieser Stelle an RR und seine Kolumne. )


----------



## Dr-Brot (21. November 2008)

MandaloreMick am 21.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi ich habe Apple vor die Türe gekackt.



Wie geil xD


----------



## draiselbaer (21. November 2008)

wenn die Presse weg ist probiere ich die neue Vibrationsfunktion mal woanders...


----------



## Panther4 (21. November 2008)

eheheee 
Leisure Suit Larry gefällt mir!


----------



## dreisterPsY (21. November 2008)

Hihi... Mein Adapter für den XBox Controller funktioniert auf der Playstation 3!!!
Die ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## bettysven (21. November 2008)

Ha ick habs gewust meine pläne gehen auf da bin ich aber froh und was für ein Spielerlebnis Sagenhaft........$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.STRAHL


----------



## Lordghost (21. November 2008)

eheheh zum Glück hat keiner gemerkt das der Controller gar nicht eingesteckt ist...


----------



## Yankee-F (21. November 2008)

Hi Hi, was ist den das für ein toller roter Leuchtender Ring?


----------



## Stephan14 (21. November 2008)

"Ich liebe diese PS3! Von wem ist die?"
"Von Sony"
"Okay, kaufen wir sie"


----------



## muhaha01 (21. November 2008)

hihihi...fast so bunt wie mein VISTA...aber dafür ohne Fehlermeldungen


----------



## Eiche (21. November 2008)

Wie viel habt ihr bezahlt? schön....(So viel hatte die Entwicklung von Windows 3 auch gekostet).


----------



## Dehati (21. November 2008)

"Hahahaha und mit diesem klobigen Teil müssen meine Kunden spielen?! Zum glück steht bei mir zuhaus eine Wii"


----------



## hummel00 (21. November 2008)

Juhu!!..nur noch 3 Level, dann kommt meine Lieblingsstelle-die mit dem Bluescreen!
Diesmal schaff ich bestimmt zu lesen was da steht...


----------



## nos1801 (21. November 2008)

" Hahaha, dass einem die Kunden so einen Müll tatsächlich abkaufen ! "


----------



## Mandavar (21. November 2008)

Reporter:
"Warum lachen sie denn so?"
Gates:
"Weil man Krämpfe bekommt, wenn man mit so einem großen Pad spielen muß!"
Reporter:
"Und was ist daran so witzig?"
Gates:
"Ich verdiene damit Geld!"


----------



## LVDS1984 (21. November 2008)

"Error 404! Hihihi!  Auf der Konsole! Ich bin der Herrscher der Welt!!"


----------



## huile (21. November 2008)

mein Spiegelbild sieht aus wie Stephen Hawking


----------



## McMutton (21. November 2008)

Nein, man muss die X-Box-Festplatte nicht *immer* von Hand defragmentieren!


----------



## DerKurde (21. November 2008)

......schau das kleine grüne Piniata hat kacka gemacht.


----------



## Rafnex (21. November 2008)

"Blue Screen" hehe
Könnte glatt von mir sein das Teil!!!


----------



## Atropa (21. November 2008)

Nach den ganzen red-ring of death bleibe ich doch lieber meiner alten X-Box treu.


----------



## scream37 (21. November 2008)

Mist! Xbox ist schlechter als Playstation...aber wenn ich jetz einfach lächele merkts vielleicht niemand.


----------



## kaibastuck (21. November 2008)

Ich glaub ich hatte nen Treffer, da leuchtet ein roter Ring.


----------



## andiG92 (21. November 2008)

Der Sofa hier ist fast so alt wie ich hehe


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire....


----------



## GTStar (21. November 2008)

Und schon wieder Applemus. Ich liebe dieses Spiel


----------



## AnimalM2404 (22. November 2008)

Bei so viel Geld, kann ich sogar über die Finanzkrise "SPIELEND" hinwegsehen.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (22. November 2008)

Klasse dieser neue Pacman Level .... Sony du kannst mir nicht enkommen!


----------



## Zubunapy (22. November 2008)

*AW: .*

"Boah, geil. Macht dat Laune!! Wozu die alle nen Fernseher brauchen...? Geht wunderbar auch ohne."


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (22. November 2008)

*AW: .*

"hihi, i'm a nerd"


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (22. November 2008)

*AW: .*

Mama, guck mal, ist das nicht toll!


----------



## Figkregh (22. November 2008)

*AW: .*

"Steve Balmer 2009 ist schon ein Geniestreich von mir;  jetzt kann ich mit Microsoft machen was ich will und niemand wird je auf den Gedanken kommen, dass ich damit etwas zu tun haben könnte; dass es noch niemandem aufgefallen ist, dass sich der gute Steve etwas unnormal verhält - auch gut, kann ich mir schon den neuen Meschlichkeitshotfix sparen und mich dem Aufsichtsrat 2012 - Projekt widmen.
"Ruhestand" ist halt einfach eine tolle Sache.[...] "


----------



## OrderOfDarkness (22. November 2008)

"hihi, ich wusste garnicht, dass man mit unserer Konsole so viel Spaß haben kann"


----------



## Oftery (22. November 2008)

...and it burns,burns,burns.A Ring of fire...a ring of fire...


----------



## Ma-an (22. November 2008)

Rofl, deutsche Version!


----------



## GameMaster007 (22. November 2008)

"Ich sehe zwar aus wie der John Lennon der Programmierer, aber ich werde es nie sein lassen."


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

Killerspiele?Keine ahnung,ich finds witzig!


----------



## NuclearDeath (22. November 2008)

"hihi, der man im spiel hat Möpse gesagt!"


----------



## DivinusVictor (22. November 2008)

"I'm here to sing opera." Wie genial, dabei kann mein Freund Ballmer gar nicht singen.


oder


Und den Scheiß kaufen die Leute?


----------



## Athrun (22. November 2008)

Der God Mode erinnert mich an die Zeit als ich noch Microsoft Chef war.


----------



## sahel35 (22. November 2008)

*AW: .*

...    (So ein Bullshit, das macht ja wirklich keinen Spaß)


----------



## Zubunapy (22. November 2008)

*AW: .*

Die Sprechblase zeigt in die falsche Richtung 

Sprechblase von außerhalb des Bildes:

"Schatz? Kennst du den schon?: Treffen sich zwei, einer kommt nicht."


----------



## Towerman6789 (23. November 2008)

*AW: .*

"Haha die haben auch Bluescreens"- "Upss ist ja auch von uns" ^^


----------



## DivinusVictor (23. November 2008)

*AW: .*

Lachen und grinsen.... einfach lachen und grinsen


----------



## Huskyboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: .*

"2001 hat die PC Games geschrieben die Xbox könnte dem PC nicht den rang ablaufen, damals haben die gelacht, wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten!"*

hat sie übrigens wirklich, in quasi jeder ausgabe in jeder Kolumne


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2008)

"Why so serious?"


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2008)

Bill: "Hahaha, ich hab dich weggehauen!"
Anderer entsetzt: "Gates noch?!??!?"

oder:

"Stimmt alle mit ein: "burns, burns, burns - the ring of death, the ring of death...hahahaaa!"


----------



## Coelacant (23. November 2008)

Hihihihi......

Universal Plug´n´Play..... aber steck´ den Controller doch lieber in die X-Box......


----------



## Coelacant (23. November 2008)

Ääääähhhh...hehehe....

das klappt ja mit dem Wireless-Verlängerungs-Kabel........


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (23. November 2008)

"hihihihi, ich bin ein kleiner grüner kaktus"


----------



## SKJmin (23. November 2008)

Wusste gar nicht, dass die Nintendo Konsole genauso Spaß macht...


----------



## AskaWInterkalt (24. November 2008)

Google ich komme *muahahaha*

oder

Ich habs gemacht ......*pow* .....und es gefällt mir *grinz

oder

*Hihi* wenn die wüssten  
*..rechts..links..y..y..a..y..x..b..a..y..start..a..b..x..y..oben.. UNNNNDD Green Power ^^*
*************Jingel***********
"Vielen Dank Sie haben das -Xbox 360 Ultimate Premium Professional Gamers Pack- erhalten."

Gr33tz Aska

Gr33tz  Aska


----------



## Alpha2k (24. November 2008)

tja so sieht man aus wenn man ins Altersheim abgeschoben wird ^^

Meine Sprechblase:

"*hihihihi* viele bunte Xbox Pillen"


----------



## ParaSucd (24. November 2008)

"Und mit sowas werd ich also noch Reicher?!"


----------



## grayalla (24. November 2008)

"Ein Ring of Death sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden!, hihihihiiiiiiiiii..."


----------



## bettysven (24. November 2008)

ick werd ma ein bisl Lächelen sonst kriegen die leute mit das ick mir bei dem spiel Death  Space eingeschissen habe.lalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oh gott es riecht schon.lalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SandmanOL (24. November 2008)

"Hehe, das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature!"


----------



## Chaotenfreund (24. November 2008)

Eure Armut kotzt mich an!!!


----------



## Petzi-Baer (24. November 2008)

Und dir schieß ich den Kopf weg, dir schieß ich den Kopf weg und dir und dir ... und ... nein dir schieß ich in die Eier....hihihihihihi!


----------



## bettysven (24. November 2008)

asta,la,vista ick hau mich weg dit geht och uff de xbox dit bringt Knatter hippppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rekilein (24. November 2008)

"One Bill to Rule them all!!"
"Sicheres Auftreten bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit, das ist mein Geheimnis!"


----------



## slim-online (24. November 2008)

ach ja... wenn du wüßten das ich ne' ps3 zuhause hab!


----------



## Meai (24. November 2008)

"Hihihi, Pokemon Arena is fun!"


----------



## ColeusRattus (24. November 2008)

"In Halo zu teabaggen macht noch so viel Spaß wie am ersten Tag!"


----------



## CC-Fliege (24. November 2008)

Harhar


----------



## SCUX (24. November 2008)

"_Schatz schau, ich hab den Weihnachtsmann vom Schlitten geholt_"   

"_schön das man die Aktien nun auch mit dem Pad steuern kann_"   

"_das Leben ist ein Spiel, und ich habe das Pad in der Hand_"   



"_*Essen??, moment ich muss noch die Welt retten*_"


----------



## gamerschwein (24. November 2008)

Don't drink and drive


----------



## Microwave (24. November 2008)

"gnihihihi die Xbox 55000 gehört nur mir allein"


----------



## asd123asd (24. November 2008)

-----


----------



## ageibert (24. November 2008)

Alles wird gut!


----------



## FPS-Freak (24. November 2008)

"Juhu ich hab den Scarab besiegt"


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hab gerade an den Witz des Jahres 2007 gedacht.......VISTA


----------



## Wildchild666 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Konsolen.... tsts...Die sind so primitiv, die befinden sich doch immernoch in der Entwicklungsphase, in der es keine Betriebssystemabstürze gibt..."


----------



## CryingTroll (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Hehe. PC Games macht das richtig. Wer will eingentlich bei einem Spiel mitmachen, wo es 1. Tomb Raider : Underworld zugewinnen gibt, und 2. Wo ich vorkomme? Das war genau wie damals mit Windows ... den scheiß wollte auch keiner aber wie haben es ihnen einfach aufgezwungen, und nun bin ich reich.... .


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Mama, hier steht Microsoft!"


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Yeah, mein neues Computerspiel: 'Schneid dir die Haare selbst!' "


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Hahaha! Sony wird untergehen! Sind die wirklich so dumm und verkaufen die ihre Konsole so teuer? Es weiß 
heutzutage jeder, dass man stattdessen die Patches verkaufen soll!"


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Was mir am Spiel Harry Potter am besten gefällt? Die Brille natürlich!"


----------



## patsche (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"geld stinkt nicht, stimmt nicht!"


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Mama, Mama schau! Unser neues Feature für die XBOX: Einen Taschenrechner"


----------



## dnbeagle (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Bei Mama ist's immer noch am schönsten "


----------



## Schalkmund (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Und jetzt kommt mein Finishing Move,
friss den Bluescreen des Todes M. Bison !!!


----------



## Tankstellenjunge (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Woah, hab ich einen ziiieeehen lassen!"


----------



## bettysven (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

ja ja da muss ick lachen es gibt immer noch Leute die sich die playstation kaufen meine xbox ist der renner.heheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## david16 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin Bill Gates! Ich bin Nachtelf-Irokese!


----------



## JBT (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Schleichwerbung, Geld = JA ICH BIN BILL GATES!!


----------



## david16 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Süszse Robbenbabyszs im Soeszster Zoo.
Wir schalten live in den Soeszster Zoo zu unsrem Außenreporter Karsten Karsten.


----------



## Oeggbert (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Fick dich!"


----------



## Yoda-007 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hey echt super die neue unveröffentlichte Beta von 3D Sex Villa für die Xbox!


----------



## bladepower (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hihihihihihihi die neue Penissteuerung ist ja Fantastisch,brauche nicht mal meine Beine breit machen,hihihihi !!!!!!


----------



## Schpohn (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

hihihi I has a JOY-PAD!!


----------



## VictoryCount (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Es läuft einwandfrei. Tatsächlich. Und das schon seit 5 Minuten!!


----------



## BIG-MAM (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hihi, ich liebe diesen Bluescreen!


----------



## stawacz79 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Und die sagen,Geld allein macht nicht glücklich...


----------



## Lauei123 (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

kchchhihihihimuahahHAHAHAHAHA........HA

EDIT: HIHI, die checken nie dass das OS X mit Windows Oberfläche ist MUAHAHA
und: Ich bin Steve Jobs mit Bill-Gates-Maske und es sind noch 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0 sekunden bis zum Bluescreen von Windows 7 GNIHIHIHIHIMUAHAHAHA


----------



## deinHeimvater (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

hihihi...was man mit so einer Friseursimulation nicht alles machen kann..


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hihi, die Chinesen sind echt gut, ich liebe sie und ihre geilen Ideen zur Verbesserung meiner Konsolen, ein Freezyscreen ohne ne Taste zu drücken, einfach geil! Hihihi...


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (24. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BIG-MAM am 24.11.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, ich liebe diesen Bluescreen!





Hahahah der is geil, man du wirst gewinnen! xD


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (24. November 2008)

*AW:*

Oder:

Hihihi, FREIBIER!!!


----------



## DivinusVictor (24. November 2008)

Er sagt nichts er sing:

"Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich
Jede Körperzelle fühlt sich wohl"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. November 2008)

1. "Hihi, ich hab gepupst..!"

2."Don't tell me one from the hors!...hihihi"

3." hihihi, Vibrations pad...hoff keiner merkt, dass ich auf dem 2ten pad sitze..."

4."SCHURTZ!!!!!"


----------



## rencarl (24. November 2008)

"Scheiß Übersetzung: Press...Grin...Button?"


----------



## david16 (24. November 2008)

Ich bin das neue Geschicht auf der Kinderschokolade!!!


----------



## Lechi (24. November 2008)

So, ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, ob es den jetzt folgenden Vorschlag schon gibt, aber ich bin zu faul, das alles durchzulesen ^^ So, mein Vorschlag:

"Haha, endlich, ein Bluescreen, dachte schon, da wär was kaputt"


----------



## BadLupus (24. November 2008)

"Wenn ich so weiter grinse merkt noch einer, das ich die XBox von Steve Jobs geklaut habe"


----------



## maribor (24. November 2008)

Ach wie gut das niemand weiß
das ich Rumpelstilzien heiß


----------



## spartan1991 (24. November 2008)

Ich bin Heath Ledgers Nachfolger als Joker im neuen Batman-Film.


----------



## spartan1991 (24. November 2008)

Greed Is Good


----------



## spartan1991 (24. November 2008)

ICH brauch keine Hilfe vom Support!


----------



## spartan1991 (24. November 2008)

Hiroshima ‘45, Tschernobyl ‘86, Windows ‘95


----------



## spartan1991 (24. November 2008)

Auf der Software-Verpackung stand "Windows XP oder besser".

Also habe ich Linux installiert.


----------



## stawacz79 (24. November 2008)

spartan1991 am 24.11.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiroshima ‘45, Tschernobyl ‘86, Windows ‘95


----------



## Protoss (24. November 2008)

Erstaunlich, ich spiel jetzt schon über ne Stunde und die Xbox funktioniert immer noch!


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

"Wie kann ich dem Clan Microsoft beitreten?"


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

Bill Gates ließt:
"Microsoft Clan:
Join us: Mitgliedsgeld € 20 im Monat - später € 30


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

"Wir sollten eindeutig Patches für die Xbox rausbringen - kostenpflichtig versteht sich"


----------



## Microwave (24. November 2008)

"muhahaha das war aber eine lustige Zigarre die mir Steve da gegeben hat."


----------



## Stephan14 (24. November 2008)

"Mama, kannst du mir bitte einen Witz erklären? Da steht er ist lustig, aber ich verstehe ihn nicht:
'Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Jurassic Park" und Microsoft? Bei dem einen macht ein verrückter 
Geschäftsmann mit Biestern die schon längst ausgestorben sein sollten ein Vermögen, und das andere, ist 
ein Film von Steven Spielberg.' "


----------



## stawacz79 (24. November 2008)

Stephan14 am 24.11.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mama, kannst du mir bitte einen Witz erklären? Da steht er ist lustig, aber ich verstehe ihn nicht:
> 'Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Jurassic Park" und Microsoft? Bei dem einen macht ein verrückter
> Geschäftsmann mit Biestern die schon längst ausgestorben sein sollten ein Vermögen, und das andere, ist
> ein Film von Steven Spielberg.' "





Da war ich wohl der Vorreiter für aktives Multiposting


----------



## Schattenfalke (24. November 2008)

dieser neue controller ist nur mit windows 7 kompatibel und dessen einzige neuerung. wenn sie ihn verwenden wollen, müssen sie sich einen computer mit windows 7 quality licence zum schutze ihres rechners vor raubkopierten und nicht-Microsoft-Programmen kaufen! wenn sie windows 7 starten wollen so benötigen sie einen windows 7 controller mit automatischer verbindung zur microsoft-zentrale!
_________________
Ach, der Controller erinnert sie an den XBox-Controller? Da ist ein Microsoft-zeichen drauf, so dass man das andere nicht mehr sieht, sehen Sie? Die Lizenz liegt bei uns! Und ganz ehrlich: der XBox-Controller war doch auch von Nintendo64 geklaut!


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. November 2008)

Ich bin so kluk! Ich bin so kluk! Ich bin so kluk! Ich bin so kluk! K - L - U - K...  ...ICH MEIN K - L - U - G!!


----------



## God-of-Death (25. November 2008)

"he he" Melinda ich wusste gar nicht was für ein Spaß es ist dich so willenlos zu steuern!! "he he"


----------



## TCPip2k (25. November 2008)

"Sie haben meine Idee vom RRoD tatsächlich umgesetzt!"


----------



## ElBorbah (25. November 2008)

Hihi, ich liebe diese Videospiele. Sowas gabs früher nicht. In meiner Jugend musste man bei Pacman die kleinen gelben Pillen noch selber wegfressen und bei Space Invaders musste man die Raketen von hand schmeissen.


----------



## burningbyte (25. November 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt blöd Grinse merkt vielleicht keiner, dass ich viel lieber zuhause Wii spielen würde!


----------



## Cleaners (25. November 2008)

Amiga spielen macht Spaß , hätte ich doch nur Windows nicht erfunden.


----------



## Stephan14 (25. November 2008)

"Was steht da? Xbox?!? Was ist das?"


----------



## Stephan14 (25. November 2008)

"hahaha, hier steht bill gates"


----------



## Stephan14 (25. November 2008)

"Hui... Die Frau da vorne hat aber große Melonen"


----------



## Stephan14 (25. November 2008)

"Huihui, ich mag Force Feedback"


----------



## stawacz79 (25. November 2008)

@steffan14
Das mit dem Sonderpreis war einmalig,der Keks is gegessen


----------



## Stephan14 (25. November 2008)

"Schau, meine Sims spielen mit meiner Xbox!"


----------



## nea (25. November 2008)

Also ich musste ja an den ollen Chixterminator denken bei dem Bild: "He he he... Fett!"

Aber ganz einfach: "Ich bin Reicher als du!" oder "ICH halte meiner ersten XBOX die treue, denn die hat keinen RROD!" tuns auch...


----------



## serioussnake (25. November 2008)

MEIN Pokémon macht sie alle platt...


----------



## darksideofforce (25. November 2008)

"Wenn die wüssten, was ich hier für einen gelassen hab....."


----------



## spartan1991 (25. November 2008)

Fününününününününününü!


----------



## Zubunapy (25. November 2008)

spartan1991 am 25.11.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Fününününününününününü!


Schlag mal nochmal nach. Das sind vier "nü"s zuviel 

"Hihihi, geschafft. Ich bin im Startmenü!!"


----------



## bumi (25. November 2008)

Ich bin der Gilb - ich mache eure Xbox-Laufwerke schmutzig und grau!


----------



## ModzBOO (25. November 2008)

Ratatazong ratatazong weg ist der Balkon!


----------



## Pr34cher (25. November 2008)

Der gelbe Ball frisst die Geister! Wie geil ist das denn!


----------



## celli03 (25. November 2008)

Hihihi. Durch die neue lackierung sieht  man gar nicht das das ne PS 3 ist.


----------



## JAHruleZ (26. November 2008)

"Wie ich so reich geworden bin?"

"Hoch, runter, links, X, B, A, Y, rechts"


----------



## ElBorbah (26. November 2008)

Hihihi, so geil diese Videospiele von heute! In meiner Jugend musste man bei Pacman die kleinen gelben Pillen noch selber zerbeissen.


----------



## Schlimmes (26. November 2008)

Zum Glück gibt es auf unserer Konsole keinen Bluescreen und ich kann die Veranstaltung geniesen.


----------



## morfois (26. November 2008)

"Das Ding geht! Sogar ohne Service-Pack! Halleluja! unser erstes Produkt, das Spaß macht!"


----------



## zero007cool (26. November 2008)

F*** RoD?! Wo ist hier Strg+Alt+Entf...


----------



## TheHarry (26. November 2008)

"Gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich Rumpelstilzchen heis' "


----------



## Chontamenti (26. November 2008)

Vater Microsoft der Du bist auf der Festplatte
geheiligt sei Dein Windows
Dein Update komme
Dein Bugfix geschehe
wie in Windows also auch in Office
Unser täglich MSN gib uns heute
und vergib uns unsere Raubkopie
so wie wir vergeben unserer Telekom
Und führe uns nicht zu IBM
sondern erlöse uns von OS2
Denn Dein ist das DOS und das Windows und NT
in Ewigkeit...
ENTER


----------



## Chontamenti (26. November 2008)

hab ja eh nichts mehr zu verlieren!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2008)

Bill: ".....das hier ist ein bluescreen."
Anderer: "Und was macht er?"
Bill: "Er ist blau.."


----------



## SkipOne (26. November 2008)

Hey ich bin Harry Potter! xD


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (26. November 2008)

Hihihi, sieht der Typ da drüben von der Presse scheiße aus, hihihi^^


----------



## Janbek (27. November 2008)

"hihihi...Update Update Update Update Update ...hihihihi..."


----------



## Janbek (27. November 2008)

"hihihi...ist das BILLIG!...hihihi..."


----------



## Janbek (27. November 2008)

"Verdammt, abgestürzt...hihihi schön weiter lächeln..."


----------



## Zauni16 (27. November 2008)

"Mein Schaaatz, he he he, Gollum Gollum"


----------



## Janbek (27. November 2008)

"Ähähä...Torten Torten Torten....ähähäähä"


----------



## gamerschwein (27. November 2008)

Warum bin ich so fröhlich , so fröhlich , so fröhlich?


----------



## LampeLois (28. November 2008)

Verdammt, playstation ist doch besser. Trotzdem schön weiterlächeln...


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (28. November 2008)

"Hihihihihi, jetzt krieg ich dich, oooh ja, du wirst meiner Liebe nicht entgehen!"


----------



## Palluch (28. November 2008)

"Hihi, Geld Geld Geld, Ich liebe cheats!"


----------



## zerr (29. November 2008)

" haha diese idioten kaufen mein vista mist"!
"boah das war n ganz flüßiger"


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

zerr am 29.11.2008 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> " haha diese idioten kaufen mein vista mist"!
> "boah das war n ganz flüßiger"



ähm das gewinnspiel is vorbei...


----------

